# certification



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

Welding, fire alarm certification. .. what are some other specialties to get under your belt to be a more marketable electrician? Thanks


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Motor controls, PlC's, AC, Building Automation for controlling its environment.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

wirediron28 said:


> Welding, fire alarm certification. .. what are some other specialties to get under your belt to be a more marketable electrician? Thanks


snake milker


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wildleg said:


> snake milker


The OP is an apprentice,,, he hasn't been around long enough to learn which end to milk.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you wirenuting for your genuine answer. .and no I haven't been around the electrical field long at all, I'm currently an ironworker out of local 516 going thru the apprentice acceptance phase, was curious on how I could keep my name off the books.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wirediron28 said:


> Thank you wirenuting for your genuine answer. .and no I haven't been around the electrical field long at all, I'm currently an ironworker out of local 516 going thru the apprentice acceptance phase, was curious on how I could keep my name off the books.


I don't know how to keep your name off the books. But the rest is good tips. AC cert is good for several reasons, 1) you can purchase Freon and make repairs. 2) if you get the higher Universal lic your more marketable to larger companies. 
Now how important or how hard is the AC lic?
It's only a book test, that's it. Anyone can take if and once you have the lic, you have it forever. 
The other cert's are good because many people don't know how to control motors and building HVAC. 

Had I known you were an Iron worker my snake answer would have been different. ( I saw on your profile your an apprentice.)
You guys squish stuff below so milking is outa the question.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

Great information, thank you sincerely. I'm joining ibew 48 as an apprentice inside wireman. Been in 516 last 8yrs..there's snake charmers in every field. .I'll be sure to keep away from em. Thanks again


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

why you givin up iron work ? that's a great trade. plus you can bring stuff home and make art out of it. and it the art's no good, you can still scrap it. beats the crap outta bein a lectrician.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

Better Medical, dental, pension n retirement aside.. there's really no growth in the field. I've platued..and I'm joining 48 along with 516..I just take a withdrawal from 516 and ill still be a part of them. A friend of a friend is 48 as well as 290 pipefitters. There's always room to grow.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Get the basics down, and become knowledgable with the NEC, as you work your way up in the field look to get into controls, fire alarm, electrical testing something you can do at 55 without a bottle of bourbon in your hip pocket.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Currently working a hazardous waste site ( yes, icky ) due to hazwoper certification.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

wirediron28 said:


> Welding, fire alarm certification. .. what are some other specialties to get under your belt to be a more marketable electrician? Thanks


IR Certification, NICET, NETA.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Get your masters after you turn out. Also get some datacom certs as well.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

As others said. Specialty licencing will keep you off the books, along with work ethic and being able to deal with customers.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

Great advice, thank you everyone for all the positive feedback.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have nicet level 1 and 2, fiber, rcdd, ccne, wireless engineer, bicsi...

and way too many more


----------



## Alexcellent (Aug 26, 2012)

*First things first*

Finishing up second term @ the NIETC
You're gonna be busy studying =)
Specialty licenses aren't something anyone in my 30 student class is able to concern themselves with right yet, and all of your instructors and all of your journeymen will tell you the same thing:

Study first.

Later term apprentices might tell you differently.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Take a few sales courses to learn what customers want, if you go into service the lessons learned will be valuable.

I have seen more than a few excellent electricians that do not have a clue about how to handle customers especially distraught customers. Retaining customers is an important step to full employment. Customers that tell the boss what a wonderful person you are help even more.

I have learned in my 43 years in the trade that a customer would rather deal with an average nice electrician than a very knowledgeable JERK


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

Alexcellent said:


> Finishing up second term @ the NIETC
> You're gonna be busy studying =)
> Specialty licenses aren't something anyone in my 30 student class is able to concern themselves with right yet, and all of your instructors and all of your journeymen will tell you the same thing:
> 
> ...


..alexcellent..your out of 48 right? Are you at intel?


----------



## Alexcellent (Aug 26, 2012)

I surely am 48. I surely amn't at Intel. Probably about a third of my classmates are out there. It's not all bad out there. I would kill for some of those hours .. Cooling off out there but gonna pick up again. 
My boss treats me pretty well. But if you ever feel stuck, you can request an ROF after the first year if you're early term, and like 3 or 6 months later in apprenticeship


----------

